# Potential Competition in Los Angeles



## Animorpher13 (Apr 7, 2015)

Would anybody be interested in helping host/attending a competition in Los Angles, California? There have only been like 5 ever in LA, and for such a big city I thought there would be more.


----------



## Fawn (Apr 7, 2015)

I know I'd be totally down with an LA competition. Where at?


----------



## Animorpher13 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have been thinking about maybe trying to host a comp somewhere in LA.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 8, 2015)

Try a your local school maybe.


----------



## natezach728 (Apr 8, 2015)

I would be so down to attend. I live in Burbank DD


----------



## Cuber Goober (Apr 8, 2015)

Why not a competition over in the bay area? If you do have a competition, Pyraminx?


----------

